
Netflix Has Saved Every Choice You’ve Ever Made in ‘Black Mirror: Bandersnatch' - LogicRiver
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/j57gkk/netflix-has-saved-every-choice-youve-ever-made-in-black-mirror-bandersnatch
======
samstave
Why would you think that Netflix shouldn't be doing this?

What I have a problem with, is that netflix provides me with a rigid and non
customization of browsing experience.

What I want from Netflix's UI/UX:

* Ability to create my own channels

* Tagging

* Commentary, even if only visible to my account

* push queues to other profiles in the account "Hey billy, you should watch this" \-- push also to other accounts.

* metrics on what I watched (You watched 4 hours of documentaries, 80% of which was cooking related)

\-----

I think that netflix can offer a much greater user experience with a better UX
that allows me to organize access to their content like a smart-file-
manager... Why Cant I make folders/playlists??? such as "My favorite 2018
action flix"

Or "approved kids movies for the girls"

WTF netflix. Why arent you on top of having a flexible lens to your catalog?

